# Building new computer, monitor not recognized



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello all. I just recently built myself a new computer, I have built computers before so I'm fairly 100% that I did everything correctly. I am having some problems with it though so I was hoping maybe you all can be of assistance.

As I said, I am almost 100% positive that everything is hooked up right. The motherboard is an ASUS M2N-SLI Deluxe. The motherboard however did not come with integrated graphics. When I turn on my computer, it turns on fine and stays on, however my monitor isn't being recognized with the video card. I tried installing three different video cards with it, a nVidia GeForce 6800 and 8800, which are both PCI-Express, and another card which I can't remember off hand but it is just normal PCI, and none of them work, the monitor just stays black. Does anyone have any idea what it could possibly be? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

Also I'm not sure if this matters, but I'm using two Corsair DDR2 800 2GB sticks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you remove the RAM does the motherboard Beep?
What CPU are you using?
What PSU?


----------



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

No, the motherboard does not beep if I take out the RAM. 

My CPU is an AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+. And my PSU is a OCZ GameXStream 700W


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try following the steps in this thread all you want to with this method is get the board to post to the Bios screen, Post back with your results.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

OK. I just tried doing this, and now when I hit the power button the fans and everything spin for maybe a second and then the system shuts off.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

But the fans stayed on before?


----------



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

Yes, that's correct


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try to reset the cmos and double check all your connections as well as the cpu mounting.


----------



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

Checked everything, everything seems fine, put more thermal past on the CPU, and I reset the CMOS


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IF you remove the memory does it beep now?


----------



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry I should have specified. The connections were fine and everything yet it still powers down after a second.


----------



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

Is it possible that I have a bad motherboard?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it is normally if you get no beeps with the memory out it's either the back of the board shorted to the case or a misplaced stand off (you eliminated by doing the bench test), a bad board, a CPU not supported(yours is) or extremely rare case a bad CPU.
I would think a bad board is your case.


----------



## Sevyrd (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah that's what I thought too. OK, thank you for your help, I will send back my bad motherboard. If I have any questions once I get my new board in I will post back.

Thanks again!


----------

